# what could this gun kill?



## powermaster111310 (Jan 1, 2008)

i have a crosman powermaster 664SB and if you pump it 10 times with a pellet in it, it will go somewhere near 640-650 fps. ive shot a bird with it so far and it hit it in the stomach/chest i dont know exactly where and it dropped into a pile of trash and sticks and i couldnt find it i think i killed it tho. ive yet to squirrel hunting with it. could it kill a squirrel with a hollow or pointed pellet?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it'll kill a squirrel, but you'll have to be close, maybe 50' max... guessing. 650 fps is over 1/2 the speed of a 22 rim fire. and yes.. your mother telling you that you could kill someone if you're not careful is probably right.. mothers are always right.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The best distance I would say to use it in is out to about 16 yards, or about 48 feet.

I would say a good way for you to go about shooting your first few squirrels would be to set up a target at a distance you will be comfortable shooting at (no more than the above, obviously, to start), and practice with that target. When you are able to get good groups at your specified distance, set up a birdfeeder or a pile of food that is the same distance (or less) from a spot you will be shooting from, and start putting out food.

(Most Walmarts have a bag of squirrel food, and if you don't want to spend that much, just get something with a lot of big black sunflower seeds.)

After you see them taking the food for a few days, go out early one morning, sit in your spot, and wait. When you get a shot, take it if you want, but it's good not to shoot the first one, just let them get comfortable and they won't be so jumpy; they'll actually start sitting and/or laying down, then your shot has less of a chance of jumping them before the pellet hits.

I always used Beeman gold-coated hollowpoint pellets, even when I got a stronger spring gun. Headshots will drop them like a rock. Just make sure behind your target is clear of people, pets, non-target animals, and buildings...

Have fun...

:sniper:


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

as long as your not to far it will kill a squirl or rabit. just dont use the pba ammo, its crap.


----------

